# Fish ID questions



## Jonathan Nutt

I've been going through some of my old fish pictures and sorting them by species. I was wondering if you all could help me ID some sunfish here that I am second guessing. The first is a large gill that my buddy caught while we were fishing a small creek near canton Ohio a few years back. It may not be obvious in the picture, but my dude has huge hands and this was one of the bigger sunfish I've seen.







I was pretty sure at the time it was a bluegill but after seeing pictures of different hybrid sunfish I'm not certain. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## catfishhunterjames

This should help with id most fishing in Ohio waters. 


https://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/publications/id guides/pub334.pdf


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Looks like a long eared sunfish to me but I could be wrong.


----------



## AtticaFish

I would guess either a bluegill/green sunfish cross or a bluegill/warmouth cross....... heavy on the bluegill.

I've caught some that look almost identical to that and always wondered what they were. Even posted on here in the past. Have the size of an adult bluegill but that BIG mouth and bright yellow fin tip colors of a green sunfish or warmouth...... so i assume they are likely a hybrid. This is one i caught earlier this year:


----------



## andy emrisko

Jonathan Nutt said:


> I've been going through some of my old fish pictures and sorting them by species. I was wondering if you all could help me ID some sunfish here that I am second guessing. The first is a large gill that my buddy caught while we were fishing a small creek near canton Ohio a few years back. It may not be obvious in the picture, but my dude has huge hands and this was one of the bigger sunfish I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty sure at the time it was a bluegill but after seeing pictures of different hybrid sunfish I'm not certain. Any help would be appreciated
> View attachment 239049


Looks like a green sunfish


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Hybrid bluegill/green sunfish


----------



## Salmonid

Definately a Hybrid bluegill. (Bluegill green sunfish cross) i have them in my pond. Have caught several over 11" from my pond.


----------



## steelhead steve

looks like dinner


----------



## david tennant

green sunfish


----------



## Shad Rap

green sunfish.


----------

